# Yeast recommendation for black cherry Pinot Noir



## barbiek (Jan 4, 2016)

Going to be starting the Island Mist kit black cherry Pinot Noir and was going to do some tweaking to this kit as I do to all the Island Mist kits but for starters was thinking about BM 4x4 I've never done a Pinot noir before... Go figure.But was thinking this would be a good yeast to use to enhance the flavores and the nose. What are your opinions. Like I said first time at Pinot Noir. Some of the tweaking I'll be doing is adding grape concentrate, adding bananas and raisins, and only bringing to 5 gal batch. This is just a rough draft of what I'll be doing, nothing set in stone as of yet. Wanted and hoping to get ideas, opinions and any input on this kit would be much appreciated as always THANKS oh yea plan on increasing the Abv


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 5, 2016)

Well, in addition to being an all-around great yeast for red wines in general, RC212 is generally regarded _the_ yeast for Pinot Noir in particular. It is a Burgundy isolate.


----------



## barbiek (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you Paul!


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2016)

This is an ISLAND MIST kit. The base Pinot Noir is NOT a very poor Pinot Noir (no I haven't tasted it). Personally I don't think it's worth spending the extra buck to replace the yeast. Even if it does make a difference once you add the Black Cherry pouch you won't be able to tell.

BTW, IMO you're not making a pinot noir. You're making a Black Cherry flavoured wine that has a Pinot Noir base.

Steve


----------



## barbiek (Jan 17, 2016)

Steve I'm always trying to better my wines and I've found that changing the yeast is the first step to a better over all profile. Now if I wanted the Island Mist kit taste I would save the buck, hate that artificial taste that's why I'm tweaking but thanks for your input


----------



## joeswine (Jan 17, 2016)

*Blch Cherry pino*

IM kits ,don't change the yeast, add a fresh fpac of cherries. Add tannins to the secondary bring the ABV to 1.10 and let it do it's own chemistry, its probly not a true pino base,there tweaks. Will work well in keeping with the mFG. Profile, would be interesting to taste with just the fresh fpac and. not the manufacture's proceeded one.,just my thoughts.


----------



## barbiek (Jan 17, 2016)

joeswine said:


> IM kits ,don't change the yeast, add a fresh fpac of cherries. Add tannins to the secondary bring the ABV to 1.10 and let it do it's own chemistry, its probly not a true pino base,there tweaks. Will work well in keeping with the mFG. Profile, would be interesting to taste with just the fresh fpac and. not the manufacture's proceeded one.,just my thoughts.



In secondary now, I used half the f pack in primary to raise Abv along with 2 cups of fresh cherries. Did add tannin was gonna make f pack from the rest of the cherries I have 2 lbs and maybe 1/4 to 1/2 of the fpack that's left not sure yet I have to wait to see when the moment strikes just going over ideas in my head thanks joeswine for the suggestion might omit the rest of the fpack, make my own with more Cherri's


----------



## cpfan (Jan 17, 2016)

barbiek said:


> Steve I'm always trying to better my wines and I've found that changing the yeast is the first step to a better over all profile. Now if I wanted the Island Mist kit taste I would save the buck, hate that artificial taste that's why I'm tweaking but thanks for your input


If you hate the IM taste, then you should make a better kit. No matter what yeast is used, I think that the pinot noir base is poor, and any difference made by the yeast will be overpowered by the black cherry. Your choice, of course.

Steve


----------



## barbiek (Jan 17, 2016)

yep but it's a cherry lovers gift and was wanting to make it less costly and drinkable for me also


----------

